# Bass Pro Brand Spinner Baits



## Leadfootjr (Sep 18, 2008)

I was just wondering what everyones opinion is on the Bass Pro Brand of Spinner Baits. I was considering buying a few but wanted to see what people think of them.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 18, 2008)

From the looks of them,they seem to be OK.I've never tried them but if they're not used much where you fish,they may work well.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually always go with the bass pro brand for stuff like spinners and buzzbaits if I am there. Never had a real issue with them myself. 

I did buy some of the Terminator T2 spinnerbaits on sale, and didn't see all the hype, nor would I pay full price. A good place to go right now is Gander Mountain if you have one near by. The one by me had a sale going, buy 5, get 5 free, on several tables of tackle, including nice Buzzbaits and Spinners.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Leafootjr,
I researched spinnerbaits for a long time. A real long time. This is my conclusion.....Even with the BEST available components (hooks, ball bearing swivels, wire,skirts and Premium blades. If you are paying more than $3 for a spinnerbait you are wasting your money.

I have someone pouring me one hundred 3/8 ounce white heads so I can make my own.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with Jim. While I have not personally used a BPS spinnerbait, I am sure they are fine. I only use spinnerbaits once and a while and are typically a conditions bait for me. I have used a bunch though, terminatior t1, t2, and stainless, strike kings, booyahs, and others. I like Booyah the best, but I still just buy the cheapo local made spinnerbaits at the local tackle shop, they get the job done, and are cheap.


----------



## Leadfootjr (Sep 19, 2008)

See thats what I had in my box mostly was some a guy makes in his spare time and sells for about 1.50. They work well but he isn't making them anymore as far as I know. As far as the Terminator T2 I agree about the hype. I bought a bunch when they were on sale as well and I got there a little early to the sale and people were going nuts over these things. I just grabbed what i could and went. As far as I'm concerned they are the same as the rest. But thank you guys for the input I really appreciate it.


----------

